# Image size questions



## LeeHuff (May 15, 2006)

Hello everyone! I have recently started screen printing funny t-shirts to sell and have had some success. In the process I have acquired a few groups to print t-shirts for. My question is there some kind of standard on what size some images should be, such as a left chest print, or large back image? I know that it would depend on what size shirt, but for my first group the sizes range from L to 3XL. I would like to only make one screen for all sizes because it is only 30 shirts. So, I guess I would need a good average size for the back image. For the front left chest, I can just stay within 4"x4"; I think that would be a good size. Also for the placement for the font left chest, what kind of standards do most of you guys go by depending on size? Thanks for any help in advance!

Lee


----------



## EB (May 9, 2006)

I was thinking the same question, also, what size would you set your font to have a "word or phrase" look right. I guess it would depend on the shirt size but was wondering if someone had the answer to that as well.

Eric


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

LeeHuff said:


> Hello everyone! I have recently started screen printing funny t-shirts to sell and have had some success. In the process I have acquired a few groups to print t-shirts for. My question is there some kind of standard on what size some images should be, such as a left chest print, or large back image? I know that it would depend on what size shirt, but for my first group the sizes range from L to 3XL. I would like to only make one screen for all sizes because it is only 30 shirts. So, I guess I would need a good average size for the back image. For the front left chest, I can just stay within 4"x4"; I think that would be a good size. Also for the placement for the font left chest, what kind of standards do most of you guys go by depending on size? Thanks for any help in advance!
> 
> Lee


 If there were a standard I wouldn't have a shelf full of different length squeegees... The only time I try to confine the dimentions is if the print is also going on a youth size T try to keep from making a second size just for that...

However on the chest print I try to keep the width to 3 1/2 inches so that if I have to print it on an pocket later down the road it will fit nicely without printing over the seams.... The width of my pocket adapter happens to be 3 1/2 also...
Good Luck with your Printing...... Chuck


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

we use these sizes
L/C = 4X4 maximum
F/B = 12X12 to 15X15\
Center Chest 6inches wide

really depends on what your tase is.


----------



## LeeHuff (May 15, 2006)

That confirms what i was thinking. Thanks for the replies!
Lee


----------

